# I just got a virus while on RIU



## nuskool89 (Dec 4, 2012)

I was browsing in the seed strain review section and my McAfee came up with a warning and block response then I was taken to: 

"FBI monitoring your computer your computer has been blocked. You must send $200 via money pack to unlock your computer" 

now every time I connect via landline or wifi with my comp the same screen comes up and I am unable to remove it. 

Im sure others are a lot more computer saavy than I am but I just wanted to put it out there. I googled the virus on my phone and apparently it is common.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 4, 2012)

Lmao your hit with the Kiddie Porn Virus here of all places .. Damn that sucks !


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 4, 2012)

Is that what it is? Lol is Chris Hanson going to ask me to take a seat?


----------



## tjsap24 (Dec 4, 2012)

You can start your computer in safe mode, and then restore computer to earlier time. That should get rid of it.


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 4, 2012)

Attempting that now thanks


----------



## tjsap24 (Dec 4, 2012)

nuskool89 said:


> Attempting that now thanks


Let me know if it worked.


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 5, 2012)

Didn't work. Fuck my life


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 5, 2012)

nuskool89 said:


> Didn't work. Fuck my life


 i'd rather fuck tsaps avi.. 

on a serious note, hope you get it straightened out.. didn't mcafee catch it before it infected you??

maybe try malewarebytes or kasinsky as they both have free ad ware and spy ware removals..


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 5, 2012)

McAfee failed to catch this one on my wifes PC a few weeks back .. It was hell as her PC is a business necessity .. She almost lost months worth of work and time due to this shit .. It was tracked to Facebook in her case .. Long story short it cost me a few hundred to have a Technician fix it in the


----------



## tjsap24 (Dec 5, 2012)

nuskool89 said:


> Didn't work. Fuck my life


You rebooted and hit F8 until it gives you the safe mode option? Normally if you system restore a couple weeks prior, it gets rid of it. Maybe while your still in safemode you can uninstall it if you can recognize the file and uninstall it? Usually if I get a virus I right click on the taskbar and start task manager and then end task until it goes away. If nothing else google the virus and see what they say. Sucks... Hopefully some techy stoner will help you out.


----------



## dbkick (Dec 5, 2012)

http://guides.yoosecurity.com/how-remove-fbi-moneypak-virus-malware-that-blocked-pc-asks-for-payment-100-dollars/
no time to sift thru it but maybe that will help, looks like inflationware the way the ransom goes up :/


----------



## Ernst (Dec 6, 2012)

You can try this. http://fedoraproject.org/get-fedora

I never get a virus.

An OS has to be designed to have viruses before it can get one.

Makes you think yes?


----------



## zack66 (Dec 7, 2012)

I got the same thing. I just went to system restore and went as far back as I could. Deleted temp internet files then did a disk cleanup. It worked. Good luck. I can't post pics on here anymore btw.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 7, 2012)

You got this from a outside search link...Go download Malwarebytes,and Spy Bot Search and Destroy from google they are free. Install them if you can depends on the variant. Then go into safe mode without networking unhooked from internet run these two scans one after the other full scan...Id also download ATF cleaner and run it before going to the internet. In your start button go to RUN and type msconfig.exe and tick Selective Startup and see if anything is starting you do not recognize if so uncheck it and run scans again.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh forgot..Uninstall Mcaffee its shit to begin with and misses everything. Its not worth the space it takes up just dump it as it will mess with the scans.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 7, 2012)

If still having problems come back and we can run some Rkiller process killers to find the variant.


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 14, 2012)

Update, finally got it fixed, thanks for the posts guys. It kept only restoring to the exact day I got infected I had to get a friend who is a programmer to sort me out. He earned himself an eighth of my latest harvest


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 14, 2012)

+rep given to many


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 4, 2013)

Usually a system restore requires a restore date. Helps to have one.


----------

